# Technical



## transice (Apr 3, 2022)

Does anybody on here Know anything about this gas system. I would like to know what the hanging bit it’s for.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Apr 3, 2022)

Not sure is it one of those Truma securemotion regulators?


----------



## r4dent (Apr 3, 2022)

transice said:


> Does anybody on here Know anything about this gas system. I would like to know what the hanging bit it’s for.


Any chance of posting the picture with an arrow or circle indicating which hanging bit.  

Any identification markings? 

A sketch showing the pipework would help .


----------



## izwozral (Apr 3, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Any chance of posting the picture with an arrow or circle indicating which hanging bit.
> 
> Any identification markings?
> 
> A sketch showing the pipework would help .


I suspect it is the metal cylindrical object with an ovoid fixing bracket attached. As to what it is I haven't a clue, although, if it is ticking I would run - very fast!


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 3, 2022)

can’t see fully but looks as though it could be an automatic changeover valve


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 3, 2022)

Its the regulator and off tap.


----------



## witzend (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks to me like a filter and if its the red bit to the left is it a spanner to use with it mine came with one and I keep it hanging in the gas locker








						8mm GAS LPG GPL SOLENOID SHUT OFF SAFETY VALVE WITH LIQUID GAS FILTER   | eBay
					

LPG SOLENOID ELECTROMAGNETIC VALVE WITH LIQUID PHASE GAS FILTER. You get what you see in picture, 2 olives, 2 nuts, 2screws, solenoid valve unit. 8mm in and 8mm out.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 3, 2022)

Think this is the 'hanging bit' 





Looks like a temperature or pressure sensor of some sort?


----------



## transice (Apr 3, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Think this is the 'hanging bit'
> 
> View attachment 107400
> 
> Looks like a temperature or pressure sensor of some sort?


Yes that’s it thank you. Do you have any idea where it might go?


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 3, 2022)

transice said:


> Yes that’s it thank you. Do you have any idea where it might go?


Not off the top of my head BUT.... 

Some Truma regulators seem to have this on them.... 





Which from a glance would look like the sensor would fit?


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 3, 2022)

Resistenza antighiaccio per regolatori TRUMA predisposti
					

Resistenza antighiaccio per regolatori TRUMA predisposti Accessorio per TRUMA MONOCONTROL CS DUOCONTROL CS, SECUMOTION, DUOCONFORT E DUOCONTROL Alimentazione 12V Il riscaldatore previene la formazione di ghiaccio riscaldando il regolatore; in tale maniera l'alimentazione del gas è continua anche...




					pitstopcamper.com
				




Looks like a small heater to prevent the regulator freezing in cold temps. 

Accessory for TRUMA MONOCONTROL CS DUOCONTROL CS, SECUMOTION, DUOCONFORT AND DUOCONTROL
12V power supply
The heater prevents ice formation by heating the regulator; in this way the gas supply is continuous even at 0 ° C or at lower temperatures.


----------



## transice (Apr 4, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Resistenza antighiaccio per regolatori TRUMA predisposti
> 
> 
> Resistenza antighiaccio per regolatori TRUMA predisposti Accessorio per TRUMA MONOCONTROL CS DUOCONTROL CS, SECUMOTION, DUOCONFORT E DUOCONTROL Alimentazione 12V Il riscaldatore previene la formazione di ghiaccio riscaldando il regolatore; in tale maniera l'alimentazione del gas è continua anche...
> ...


Thank you for all your replies I know what it’s for now.


----------

